# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  bcaa's before after or both

## buffgator

Do you guys take your bcaa before workout, after workout, or both.

----------


## goose

Both is a must,great stuff.You can also increase the effectiveness of BCAAs by consuming 10mg of vitamin B6 with every 10 grams of BCAA.I take 3 grams pre and post.

----------


## RANA

One hour before working out and then right after working out

----------


## SwiftMove83

I consume BCAA's 30 min pre workout and immediatly after workout.

----------


## bcaasdirty

both! WOO

----------


## l2elapse

> Both is a must,great stuff.You can also increase the effectiveness of BCAAs by consuming 10mg of vitamin B6 with every 10 grams of BCAA.I take 3 grams pre and post.


does taking it pre and post help much?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

pre, during, and post

10 pre, 15 during, and 10 post

----------


## Bryan2

studies show during to be the most beneficial.

followed closely by post

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> studies show during to be the most beneficial.
> 
> followed closely by post



aka, look at my post!  :7up:

----------


## Dog-Slime

I thought the studies said that having it in you while working out was most beneficial? Could have misunderstood but I would think taking it pre-work out would be the best. Anyone know how fast this stuff gets absorbed?

----------


## vote for pedro

hhmm.. I did not kn ow that. I've been taking right after. I'm gonna take pre also now

----------


## Dog-Slime

> hhmm.. I did not kn ow that. I've been taking right after. I'm gonna take pre also now


Let us know if you feel it makes a significant difference.

----------


## facile

I have found 45 minutes pre and post work well. I have also used during for particularly heavy or longer workouts. Not sure if during had any substantial effect.

----------


## torontodude

if your taking Amino 1000 pills, then there's no need to also take bcaa's or do should you take both??

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

NOW BCAA Powder
Twin Labs, Amino Fuel Liquid
with some Crystal Lite

10g bcaa pre, 15g bcaa/ and serving or 2 of amino fuel during, and 10g bcaa pwo

----------


## TR'05

I never noticed anything from BCAAs until I started taking a ridiculous amount before, during, and after my workouts. I have been doing close to 20-20-20 during my current lean bulk. Ceteris paribus, best and leanest bulk I have experienced, thus far.

----------


## vote for pedro

I'm taking premium amino 3000 by body fortress w/bcaa's

----------


## torontodude

> I'm taking premium amino 3000 by body fortress w/bcaa's


how's that working for you??

----------


## vote for pedro

Well nothing to significant. I am noticing subtle things. A little lean bulk gain. Tomorrow I'll start taking it 45 minutes before workout and immediate when I get home after. We'll see what that does for me.

----------


## Shane35aa

I get mine from protein factory. one the thread subject I agree with big before during and after. I also use mine same way during cardio

----------


## goose

> does taking it pre and post help much?


 

I take with other things too,I`m just looking to preserve the muscle stores of glycogen. BCAAs also prevent muscle tissue breakdown during training.

----------


## moush

m actually bumping up my dosage to 10 g pre and post with 3 g leucine pre and post along with no-explod, cell mass, glutamine, and beta alanine.

----------


## vote for pedro

I've been taking aminos before and after my workouts and I feel bulkyer (if thats how you spell it) Anyway, I've also been taking myogenx for about 2 weeks so can't tell which one caused the bulkiness. Either way I'm happy so far

----------


## WelshWarrior

> Do you guys take your bcaa before workout, after workout, or both.


3g before cardio on an empty stomach in an attempt to enusre muscle is not burned. I personally don't bother any other time.

----------

